# Penn State Punishment to be handed down on Monday



## LanierSpots (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok whats the feeling with you guys.  What will the NCAA do?

I think we are about to see the second worst punishment ever handed down...  It will be swift and it will be long.

Im thinking

Bowl ban for a long time
Loss of a bunch of scholarships over 5 or more years
Maybe a big fine
Some coaches/individuals will be banished.
Players will be allowed to transfer free of charge
TV ban maybe?


I hate it for the fans, current players, students and past players.   What a bad deal.


----------



## tjchurch (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it will be harsh.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 22, 2012)

http://ir.lawnet.fordham.edu/cgi/vi...vs=0#search="colorado student ski ncaa model"

Hope this link works for y'all.

Nothing illegal here, and NCAA threatens a kid because he makes money outside of sports. Read 1 person, nothing illegal and NCAA gets their shorts in a knot.

It stinks for the kids, but this school... Ehhhh

Anything less then a complete shutdown after picking on one kid just seems like a joke.

It something happens Monday, it will be interesting to hear he details.


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

I read earlier the fine could be up to $60,000,000. Other than the ncaa, who would this benefit?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2012)

It'll be interesting for sure.  What did USC get...2 year bowl ban and lost 30 scholarships over 3 years?


----------



## riprap (Jul 22, 2012)

This is not a sports issue, it is a LIFE issue. What are all these punishments going to accomplish? If it would have been the cross country coach would the punishment be the same? They didn't cheat in football. Punish the ones involved and move on.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 23, 2012)

riprap said:


> This is not a sports issue, it is a LIFE issue. What are all these punishments going to accomplish? If it would have been the cross country coach would the punishment be the same? They didn't cheat in football. Punish the ones involved and move on.



I agree with this somewhat.  They have to be punished for no control of the program but a 60 million dollar fine is just ludicrous.  Trust me, the school is about to dish out some serious dough on the law suits..   The NCAA should not be concerned with monetary punishment.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> I read earlier the fine could be up to $60,000,000. Other than the ncaa, who would this benefit?



While the NCAA does have the power to levy monetary fines, they have rarely done it. I  remember Georgia Tech being hit with $100,000( I think), but can't remember any others off hand. The word "Unprecedented penalties" keeps popping up, so i think its a real possibility that a fine will be included, but i seriously doubt if its 60 million.
 I fully expect to hear that all wins from 1998 to present will be vacated, TV ban, bowl ban, and scholarship reductions will be handed down.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2012)

riprap said:


> This is not a sports issue, it is a LIFE issue. What are all these punishments going to accomplish? If it would have been the cross country coach would the punishment be the same? They didn't cheat in football. Punish the ones involved and move on.



It ensures that no other institution ever allows their sports programs to run the institution. It ensures that with the slightest hint that there is something untoward going on,that it gets moved into sunlight and no cover up.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

riprap said:


> This is not a sports issue, it is a LIFE issue. What are all these punishments going to accomplish? If it would have been the cross country coach would the punishment be the same? They didn't cheat in football. Punish the ones involved and move on.



It was more than just the coaches that knew of the abuse, thus the stiffer penalties that shall occur.

Those involved in the cover up included the President, SVP of Finance, HC and the AD.  Totally unacceptable.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 23, 2012)

and the HAMMER has dropped!!!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

What did they get?


----------



## riprap (Jul 23, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> It was more than just the coaches that knew of the abuse, thus the stiffer penalties that shall occur.
> 
> Those involved in the cover up included the President, SVP of Finance, HC and the AD.  Totally unacceptable.



Then they should get rid of them (which I guess they have) and fine them personally. Huge fines that take away everything they have. if the university is fined as a whole how is that going to deter someone from doing it again, not going to hurt their personal pocketbook.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> It ensures that no other institution ever allows their sports programs to run the institution. It ensures that with the slightest hint that there is something untoward going on,that it gets moved into sunlight and no cover up.




Couldn't have said it better Pay!

And they pulled the statue down already...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2012)

Breaking News...



> NCAA hits Penn State football with $60 million fine, vacates Paterno's wins from 1998-2011.



Looks like Bobby Bowden will be happy today..


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 23, 2012)

$60 mil fine to go towards external programs preventing child sexual abuse, 4 year bowl ban, all wins since 1998 vacated and 30 scholarships per year for 4 years. pretty much getting a death sentence without getting shut down. personally, i think there are more in the administration that knew about it. the whole board of trustees and universtity administration needs to be cleaned out.


----------



## riprap (Jul 23, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> $60 mil fine to go towards external programs preventing child sexual abuse, 4 year bowl ban, all wins since 1998 vacated and 30 scholarships per year for 4 years. pretty much getting a death sentence without getting shut down. personally, i think there are more in the administration that knew about it. the whole board of trustees and universtity administration needs to be cleaned out.



http://www.usatoday.com/sports/coll...aa-penn-state-punishment-sanctions/56427630/1


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 23, 2012)

schollies 10 inital and 20 a year over 4 years

111 wins vacated

60 million

4 year bowl ban

5 yr probation

players can transfer immediately without penalties

This is way worse than Death penalty. Penn State will be irrelevant for the next 10 years. Students that prolly never even been to the stadium will end up footing the bill/fine with increased fees, tuition.

And this hasnt even got to the restitution and civil settlements for the victims. NCAA should have let PSU use that 60 mill to go towards victims. The students will suffer.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

riprap said:


> Then they should get rid of them (which I guess they have) and fine them personally. Huge fines that take away everything they have. if the university is fined as a whole how is that going to deter someone from doing it again, not going to hurt their personal pocketbook.




The cover up is the reason that the University should get slammed.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2012)

Mwaldrop said:


> And this hasnt even got to the restitution and civil settlements for the victims. NCAA should have let PSU use that 60 mill to go towards victims. The students will suffer.



The students can leave also.. This was about money, money and money... That's why the NCAA hit them in the wallet so bad...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

mwaldrop said:


> schollies 10 inital and 20 a year over 4 years
> 
> 111 wins vacated
> 
> ...



good!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 23, 2012)

riprap said:


> This is not a sports issue, it is a LIFE issue. What are all these punishments going to accomplish? If it would have been the cross country coach would the punishment be the same? They didn't cheat in football. Punish the ones involved and move on.



I agree


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> good!



What would be good is if Paterno was actually still alive to witness his greatest accomplishment.. Bringing down PSU football.. Man, he got away easy...


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 23, 2012)

browning slayer said:


> what would be good is if paterno was actually still alive to witness his greatest accomplishment.. Bringing down psu football.. Man, he got away easy...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ding ding ding^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> What would be good is if Paterno was actually still alive to witness his greatest accomplishment.. Bringing down PSU football.. Man, he got away easy...



At least all the others involved get to witness the mess they helped create.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd be interested to hear Resica's opinion on all of this...


----------



## riprap (Jul 23, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> The students can leave also.. This was about money, money and money... That's why the NCAA hit them in the wallet so bad...



I wonder if we will get a description of where the 60 mil will go. Easy to make a harsh punishement if they know they are getting the money.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

The money should go to the families of the abused and programs to help abused kids.

But I'm sure the abused will get some monetary payment in the civil suits.  In any event, no money will restore the suffering that those kids dealt with.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2012)

I think this is an appropriate penalty,...and pretty much just as I outlined last week 

it won't heal any of the victims or their families, but it will be a landmark for others to avoid.

i have several Penn St alum friends, and for them, I'm sorry.


----------



## Resica (Jul 23, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I'd be interested to hear Resica's opinion on all of this...



You've heard it before on here. It's a stinkin mess from the very beginning. I'm staying out of it.


----------



## riprap (Jul 23, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> The money should go to the families of the abused and programs to help abused kids.
> 
> But I'm sure the abused will get some monetary payment in the civil suits.  In any event, no money will restore the suffering that those kids dealt with.



Just seen on ESPN where money will go to help abused children, that's good.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

riprap said:


> Just seen on ESPN where money will go to help abused children, that's good.



Good to hear.


----------



## Tim L (Jul 23, 2012)

The 60 mill isn't that big a deal to a school like Penn St, but the 4 year bowl ban, loss of scholorships, forfeiting all those wins going back to the 90's, giving the current players the right to go to another school ....They won't recover from this for many, many years..Also it makes Bowdon the all time winnest coach...


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 23, 2012)

Mwaldrop said:


> schollies 10 inital and 20 a year over 4 years
> 
> 111 wins vacated
> 
> ...



Good,
 The money should be used to help to the abused families and children's homes.


----------



## BBowman (Jul 23, 2012)

I am pleased with the outcome. Although I do wish that some of the people that helped with the cover up could get some jail time in a real prison with real inmates that hate child molesters.  Especially the red headed guy who actually witnessed a child being raped and did nothing about it.  He was a grown man in his prime and he was scared of an old, pervert like Sandusky. WIMP!  As far as the students at Pervert State having to pay higher tuitions, cry me a river.  Credits transfer and there are other universities in the area.  So that is a mute point and a weak arguement.  Pervert State got exactly what it needed.  Maybe universities will now start letting their presidents run their institutions and not the football coaches.  Well done NCAA!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 23, 2012)

Just wondering, exactly what NCAA rules were broken?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Just wondering, exactly what NCAA rules were broken?



Maybe this will help: http://www.ncaa.com/news/football/article/2012-07-23/faq-penn-state-sanctions


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 23, 2012)

BBowman said:


> Maybe universities will now start letting their presidents run their institutions and not the football coaches.



correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't the president (graham spanier) being implicated and indicted on failure to report charges?


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope coach friend is on a plane to penn st to meet some big o lineman looking for a new home.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 23, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Just wondering, exactly what NCAA rules were broken?



Ive asked myself the same question.  I don't think anyone can argue that every moral rule in the book was broken but what about the NCAA rule?

Is this basically a "Failure to Monitor"?  Which really gives the NCAA the opportunity to do what they want?

Not sure


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

Something I saw mentioned was the fact that had this incident been brought about in 98, at the very least, PSU would have gotten some sort of punishment, even if only probation...which could/would deter some kids from going to psu.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2012)

PSU shielded their DC, and maintained his position with the team...Joe liked Sandusky, this action alone would be adequate grounds for NCAA punishment, then comes the cover up,...was it to "save face" for Sandusky? protect Joe Pa's run fro alltime winningest coach? prevent disruption in operations?...what ever, ther are two distinct issues here,...Sandusky's criminal behavior, and the University's mishandling of the situation...then the cover up.


----------



## AU Bassman (Jul 23, 2012)

Penn St. football was buried today.The loss of scholarships will cripple the football team for many years to come. They can write a check for the 60 mil it does'nt touch them financially. Bowl game forfeiture is a forgone conclusion. A team with so few schollys is'nt going to a bowl anyway. There may be wholesale departures of football players transfering as well.

  Did they deserve it? Who knows. One phone call by a myriad of people could have prevented it, or softened the blow so to speak. You reap what you sow. People in control made a decision.It was the wrong choice. The football team will suffer mightily at the hands of those in power at Penn St.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 23, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Ive asked myself the same question.  I don't think anyone can argue that every moral rule in the book was broken but what about the NCAA rule?
> 
> Is this basically a "Failure to Monitor"?  Which really gives the NCAA the opportunity to do what they want?
> 
> Not sure



My understanding, according to an article I read today, is that the NCAA's charter is basically to ensure a level playing field when it comes to athletics.  To me, this seems to be more of a criminal issue rather than an athletics issue, it had nothing to do with PSU gaining an unfair advantage.

I am not saying that PSU is not culpable; this is a horrible situation.  I just don't see where it is a matter for the NCAA; it is more of a criminal and civil issue in which some folks should go to jail and the university sued and fined to the hilt.  It is my understanding that it is unlawful NOT to report any instance or knowledge of child abuse (of any kind).


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

But David, the cover up prevented any sort of probation, or other sanctions against psu, which would have affected some kids choices on attending psu.  So although no advantage was gained, the cover up maintained stability in the program and the image of psu.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 23, 2012)

David Mills said:


> My understanding, according to an article I read today, is that the NCAA's charter is basically to ensure a level playing field when it comes to athletics.  To me, this seems to be more of a criminal issue rather than an athletics issue, it had nothing to do with PSU gaining an unfair advantage.
> 
> I am not saying that PSU is not culpable; this is a horrible situation.  I just don't see where it is a matter for the NCAA; it is more of a criminal and civil issue in which some folks should go to jail and the university sued and fined to the hilt.  It is my understanding that it is unlawful NOT to report any instance or knowledge of child abuse (of any kind).




yea, I think them avoiding the fallout if they would have spoken up did in fact give them a competitive advantage.   It only prolonged it but it did in fact change the circumstances.   

Though I do agree with most of what you are saying, I do however believe the sanctions were warranted and justified..

But I do get where you are coming from


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 23, 2012)

PSU has just been reduced to highschool football for the next 10-15 yrs. The more I have thought about this the more I felt they would get hammered.

It is still mindbogling to me to think 4 highly educated men, from different backgrounds, with highly respected reputations (Pres, V.Pres, AD, Head coach), were willing to sacrifice their stellar reputations for a sick monster and the sake of football. It almost defies logic! For 4 such men to make a decision like this because they may have found out a coach gave money or bought a car for a recruit is one thing, but to know what sandusky was doing to boys and deciding to overlook it, or block it out of their minds, who knows how they reconciled it in their minds, is another. There is no other way to look at this. 

These men are known by many other respectable people over a long period, and by all accounts, were thought very highly of. If men like this can get together, and obviously not see clearly, all at the same time, the magnitude of what they somehow justified in their minds, what other skeletons are out there somewhere, hiding, because of the relentless desire to win at all costs? I'm not talking about tatoos and trinkets, I mean criminal things like this that has been locked away. 

What else has been kept a secret to keep a house of cards from crashing down? 

This is really a sad day for college football not just Penn St.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 23, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> This is really a sad day for college football not just Penn St.



Yes it is...


----------



## tcward (Jul 23, 2012)

IMO not near enough of a penalty!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2012)

The new S.I. cover:


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

tcward said:


> IMO not near enough of a penalty!



What else would you like to see handed out?

The current penalties are pretty severe.


----------



## anicho (Jul 23, 2012)

1998 pa district attorney did not bring charges against the monster sandusky if the lead attorney of a state says no case then what would most folks believe. At the very least the top dogs at psu should not have left him back on campus.


----------



## tcward (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What else would you like to see handed out?
> 
> The current penalties are pretty severe.



A total dissolve of the football program.


----------



## anicho (Jul 23, 2012)

If your hollering for total dissolve of the football program guess you would agree that the whole state government should be dissolved also they knew as much if not more than PSU


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 23, 2012)

Not enough....


----------



## bluemarlin (Jul 23, 2012)

Penn State got off easy... Next, that Paterno statue will show up in a unit on a episode of Storage Wars.


----------



## tcward (Jul 23, 2012)

anicho said:


> If your hollering for total dissolve of the football program guess you would agree that the whole state government should be dissolved also they knew as much if not more than PSU



Look, this whole " look the other way" and " keep it quite" was for one reason--to save a football program!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

I just don't ever see the NCAA handing out the Death Penalty ever again IMO. 

It was too catastrophic for SMU to recover from. And that was only for one year way back when.


----------



## BBowman (Jul 23, 2012)

Biggdogg, I believe that is the case.  He and a couple more are suppose to see some court time.  I hope they all get REAL prison time, but they won't.  They are too "high profile".  If it were you and I who let one of our coworkers have "visits" with children at our job without notifying legal authorities we would be in prison.  It still blows my mind how these people who were blessed with so much responsibility could not defend some of the weakest in our community.  I still believe more people knew and refused to come forward because "it was none of their business". WIMPS.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 24, 2012)

tcward said:


> A total dissolve of the football program.



What did the football program do wrong?  They didn't cheat.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 24, 2012)

David Mills said:


> What did the football program do wrong?  They didn't cheat.



David, do you think a football program should be punished because of a rogue booster giving out $ to players?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 24, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> David, do you think a football program should be punished because of a rogue booster giving out $ to players?



I don't but if that is not the case, it would set up a chance for scapegoats to be used.   The university is ultimately responsive just as parents are for their kids.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 24, 2012)

tcward said:


> A total dissolve of the football program.





Tj, I wonder if you will feel the same about Miami if all the stuff your rogue booster says ends up being true?   Will you  believe they should get spanked to the fullest extent or will you deflect?   There was some pretty serious stuff in those reports and he said lots of people knew.  If it ends up being true.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 24, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Tj, I wonder if you will feel the same about Miami if all the stuff your rogue booster says ends up being true?   Will you  believe they should get spanked to the fullest extent or will you deflect?   There was some pretty serious stuff in those reports and he said lots of people knew.  If it ends up being true.



You asked for it.... so saddle up.

Two completely different cases.  Penn St. covered up child rape to save face of the of the football program that has always had a "shining mansion of the hill" type mentality and has used said mentality to recruit to it's advantage.  They basically allowed children to be abused to benefit their squeeky clean image.  It doesn't get much worse than that. In the Penn St. case you are going off of evidence from the Court System as well as an investigation from a former Director of the FBI.... big dawgs.

In the Miami case you are talking about throwing cash around to a few recruits. The yahoo story (both of them) is also taking as truth, facts from a man who lied his way into BILLIONS of dollars illegally as well as the word of a internet journalist who makes money off of hits and buzz...not boring ole facts.  It has been destroyed as the sensationilized trash that it is. It has been edited by it's own author multiple times since it's release.

The most recent story that came out, from the same author, has already been ripped to shreds and actually proved that the "source" in question was actually trying to actively recruit for Louisville and Alabama....whoops.

If it's true being the key point there.

Not saying that we are squeaky clean but we won't get hit like Penn St. or even like uSC.  I personally think our punishment will be along the lines of Ohio St....another overblown media circus.

One year bowl ban (already served) and maybe one more this year...if we suck, which I fully expect, and 10-15 schollies total.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 24, 2012)

I totally agree that the two are different and the penn state case is about as bad of a situation as it gets.  But If it's four that a booster paid for an abortion to save a player/ recruit, that's pretty bad.  Not saying it was true but "if".  

Personally, I don't think the  NCAA is done in Miami but that is more of a hunch than fact on my part


I saw this question on another site and I was wondering your view.  Do you believe Miami will ever Be the national power they were in the 90's?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 24, 2012)

Death Penalty would have not been enough IMO.

*V*


----------



## benellisbe (Jul 24, 2012)

IMO, death penalty for 2-3 seasons would be easier to overcome than what has been handed out.  Someone else said it best, they are now a highschool team for 10+ years.  Also, while I am as horrified by this situation as everyone else, I cannot see what NCAA rules were violated and certainly don't see where NCAA can fine them. I see no competitive advantage achieved by keeping sandusky. Sandusky officially "retired" from active sideline coaching in 1998 (shortly after the investigation he was cleared from by the District Attorney - I think the bowl game in Jan 99 was his last official game).  Can anyone honestly say he provided enough competitive advantage between 1998-2011? I am in no way condoning what happened, but I don't see this as an NCAA problem.

I also wondered why they didn't fire Sandusky in 98.  However, as sue happy as our nation is, I can see where they were looking out for PSU itself.  If Sandusky was cleared by the DA and still fired by PSU, he could potentially have a multi-million dollar lawsuit against PSU for wrongful termination.  Not saying he would have won, or that he would have been willing to sue, but he had a stellar reputation at the time.  Just my .02 cents.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 24, 2012)

I believe the competitive advantage occurred with the cover up.  By hiding the issues, they kept the team and coach from harm which indeed offered better recruiting etc.   

It's a crooked line but it is there.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 24, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I believe the competitive advantage occurred with the cover up.  By hiding the issues, they kept the team and coach from harm which indeed offered better recruiting etc.
> 
> It's a crooked line but it is there.



That's how I understood it as well.


----------



## benellisbe (Jul 24, 2012)

That may indeed be the case, but it sure seems like a stretch.  In 98 he was cleared by the District Attorney of any wrongdoing.  Now, if mcquery hadn't been a coward, this could have been handled several years ago.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 24, 2012)

benellisbe said:


> That may indeed be the case, but it sure seems like a stretch.  In 98 he was cleared by the District Attorney of any wrongdoing.  Now, if mcquery hadn't been a coward, this could have been handled several years ago.





I agree.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 24, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I totally agree that the two are different and the penn state case is about as bad of a situation as it gets.  But If it's four that a booster paid for an abortion to save a player/ recruit, that's pretty bad.  Not saying it was true but "if".
> 
> Personally, I don't think the  NCAA is done in Miami but that is more of a hunch than fact on my part
> 
> ...




The abortion piece of the story was one of the first things Robinson admitted was put in the story to "spice" it up and it has since been removed.

I agree, they are not done. They are still investigating.

No, I don't believe we ever will. The secret of South Florida athletes as well as the money that the public schools, LSu, uF, etc can pump into a program absolutely dwarfs our entire athletic budget.  As long as schools like Oregon, FSu, Ala...to name a few...can send street agents into South Florida and poach the talent by paying Grandma's bills UM will be fighting an uphill battle.

Not to say that we can't sneak in and grab one once a decade but the dominance of the 80's and 90's is history.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 24, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> The abortion piece of the story was one of the first things Robinson admitted was put in the story to "spice" it up and it has since been removed.
> 
> I agree, they are not done. They are still investigating.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your honesty.  And I do believe you guys can sneak in a get one from time to time, just as we do, but it will be tough to be a national power again.


----------



## Resica (Jul 24, 2012)

anicho said:


> 1998 pa district attorney did not bring charges against the monster sandusky if the lead attorney of a state says no case then what would most folks believe. At the very least the top dogs at psu should not have left him back on campus.



It was the Centre County D.A., not the Pa. Attorney General.  By the way the D.A. disappeared with no trace right before he was set to retire. Hmmm. Look him up-Ray Gricar.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 24, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> David, do you think a football program should be punished because of a rogue booster giving out $ to players?



Yes, that is specifically delineated in the NCAA bylaws.  I just personally believe that this is a criminal and civil matter that should be processed through the courts and then lower the boom.  Everyone that shares blame should be prosecuted to the fullest extent and the victims should sue for mega millions.

But, PSU seems to be OK with what the NCAA dealt so it is what it is.  All said and done, my opinion does not matter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2012)

David Mills said:


> All said and done, my opinion does not matter.


 
Then why are you always posting your opinions??? Sorry, couldn't resist.. 

I'm just glad they NCAA handed out the penalties.. It may open the door for other sanctions but it was worth it! In my Opinion.. And I think mine counts..


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Then why are you always posting your opinions??? Sorry, couldn't resist..
> 
> I'm just glad they NCAA handed out the penalties.. It may open the door for other sanctions but it was worth it! In my Opinion.. And I think mine *stinks*..




FIFY !


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm obviously no fan of the NCAA when it comes to how they handle disciplinary issues...they hammered BAMA on the testimony of a former player who was sponsored by their arch rival, they could not connect the dots with the Memphis booster and anyone directly involved with the university...nothing that would have stood up in "a court of law"...the NCAA even mentioned the "arrogance" of certain administrators and members with in the program as a reason for the harsh penalties...certainly not outlined in the 'bylaws".
The NCAA also hammered USC for something that happend 5 years prior, again mentioning "arrogance" in the program.
Auburn gets by with a slap on the wrist when there was a mountain of circumstantial and anecdotal evidence of a major violation,...OSU initially got by with petty sanctions to be administered after the bowl game, they caught enough heat to actually attempt to rectify that situation...also mentioning "arrogance" with the administration.
The point being, teh NCAA has never metted out equal justice, and more often than not, they seem to have set out "to make an example" of the offending institution.
OSU has probably been the poster child of "arrogance" for decades, but Penn St. sure has been right up there with them.
This punishment is not out of character for the NCAA.

Sandusky committed a criminal act.
The institution violated NCAA rules, or the spirit there of with the cover up...and maybe even criminal acts invovled with knowingly harboring a pedophile.

I feel for the students/alumni.

I'm a little sad for Joe Pa.

But I believe this punishment is just.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Auburn gets by with a slap on the wrist when there was a mountain of circumstantial and anecdotal evidence of a major violation




Care to elaborate?  I got a little lost here  



What Rip is basically trying to say is that he is not a fan of the NCAA when it comes to them punishing BAMA (the team with the most major infractions in the past 15 years) but if it is another team, he is OK with it.


Basically


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 24, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Care to elaborate?  I got a little lost here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



typical Spots,...reading comprehension not your strong suit.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> typical Spots,...reading comprehension not your strong suit.



No, typical gump.......


I somehow missed our "Slap on the wrist"


----------



## Resica (Jul 24, 2012)

When this first broke, back months ago, my father who was born in Georgia and graduated from Ga. Tech said to me,  "this is like Uncle John having a scandal ".  We thought very highly of Joe Paterno. For my father to put Joe Pa. up there with his uncle spoke volumes to me because of course we knew  what Uncle John was all about. My Uncle John(Great Uncle to me) was the head coach of the basketball team at Tech for 22 years and was one of the best men I've ever met. We thought Joe was on the same level as "Whack", it appears he wasn't. For that I'm very saddened. I hope I can be proved wrong, but at this point it looks like I won't be.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 25, 2012)

david mills said:


> all said and done, my opinion does not matter.




  :d


----------



## riprap (Jul 25, 2012)

Anybody get a chance to see this last night. Great interview by Bob Ley.

Love the ending. NCAA pres. talk about Saban and bringing intergrity to LSU with winning, graduation and more discipline. Bob asks wasn't this going on at Penn State...other than the higher authorities.



http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:8197154&startTime=00:10


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 25, 2012)

riprap said:


> Anybody get a chance to see this last night. Great interview by Bob Ley.
> 
> Love the ending. NCAA pres. talk about Saban and bringing intergrity to LSU with winning, graduation and more discipline. Bob asks wasn't this going on at Penn State...other than the higher authorities.
> 
> ...




Anybody who comes on here and says that their program is squeaky clean I will call out as a boldface liar.


----------



## tcward (Jul 25, 2012)

David Mills said:


> What did the football program do wrong?  They didn't cheat.



They covered up a devastating crime to protect a football program. Come on man, in my book that is WORSE than cheating!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Anybody who comes on here and says that their program is squeaky clean I will call out as a boldface liar.



Where is snook when you need him.


----------



## riprap (Jul 25, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Anybody who comes on here and says that their program is squeaky clean I will call out as a boldface liar.



Sandusky was brought up on charges and the charges were dropped. A whole lot of people dropped the ball on this, not just the football program. I think all Levy was trying to do is say the players were doing what they were suppose to be doing and they are getting punished as well. 

I don't think anybody from ESPN will be coming on here anytime soon.


----------



## riprap (Jul 25, 2012)

What did the football program have to gain from hiding information? I mean if they come clean to start with, which charges were brought up on Sandusky in '98, how would they lose scholarships? Molesting young people is not going to gain you an advantage. In my book they were protecting each others image, not the football program's. A lot more kids are going to suffer than the few idiots who actually did the deeds.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 25, 2012)

rip,...had PSU come out immediately, fired Sandusky and dealt with teh kids, then there would be no advantage, however, teh cover up protected both Sandusky, an active DC, Paterno, and the program.
I don't see how anyone does not see this, this would have been a big black eye and a disruption to the program, may have only cost them a few recruits, a sullied image but the cover up is huge.


----------



## riprap (Jul 25, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> rip,...had PSU come out immediately, fired Sandusky and dealt with teh kids, then there would be no advantage, however, teh cover up protected both Sandusky, an active DC, Paterno, and the program.
> I don't see how anyone does not see this, this would have been a big black eye and a disruption to the program, may have only cost them a few recruits, a sullied image but the cover up is huge.



This is what I was thinking. Why didn't they come out immediately is beyond me. How could this have hurt the image of the school and other coaches if they just give him the boot? Sandusky doing what he did couldn't have reflected on the university like this has. He must have been one heck of a friend.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow! 

Penn State faced 4-year death penalty

http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_...ickson-said-school-faced-4-year-death-penalty


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 31, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> ,
> OSU has probably been the poster child of "arrogance" for decades, but Penn St. sure has been right up there with them.


 Really? Can you elaborate on all the major issues in their history where they continued to be diffiant or arrogant? They self report more than any other school in the nation and have done so for many many years. Their compliance department is not connected with the administration. Arrogance is USC which never reports any violation and when the NCAA calls they never answer the phone. Hardly the case with OSU.

The violations of Pryor and company are laughable but violations non the less. The big issue was Tressel, ON HIS OWN, decided to lie and keep a secret that he probably never felt would be an issue and it bit him in the rearend and he has paid dearly for it. By the way, it was OSU that investigated Tressel's emails when things didn't add up and made it public to the ncaa. NOT YAHOO as most ferverently wanted to believe. Yea, real arrogant of them. The media circus was 75% false.

Has OSU had some issues, of course just as any other bigtime program but they have not handled them with any more arrogance than Bama, Texas, UF, Auburn, etc.

Sorry for the rant but the blindness by some fans of their own school that call out others they just don't like is to much sometimes.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 1, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Really? Can you elaborate on all the major issues in their history where they continued to be diffiant or arrogant? They self report more than any other school in the nation and have done so for many many years. Their compliance department is not connected with the administration. Arrogance is USC which never reports any violation and when the NCAA calls they never answer the phone. Hardly the case with OSU.
> 
> The violations of Pryor and company are laughable but violations non the less. The big issue was Tressel, ON HIS OWN, decided to lie and keep a secret that he probably never felt would be an issue and it bit him in the rearend and he has paid dearly for it. By the way, it was OSU that investigated Tressel's emails when things didn't add up and made it public to the ncaa. NOT YAHOO as most ferverently wanted to believe. Yea, real arrogant of them. The media circus was 75% false.
> 
> ...



Dang Snooks,...that bait has been sitting out so long it was beginning to stink,...what took you so long?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Dang Snooks,...that bait has been sitting out so long it was beginning to stink,...what took you so long?



Snooks evidently loves the stink bait


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 1, 2012)

Ya'll can slap me if ya like, but I don't think Penn State got a fair deal.  A lot of people were punished for a few people covering up the Sandusky scandal.  I guess there might be more to it than I understand.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 1, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Dang Snooks,...that bait has been sitting out so long it was beginning to stink,...what took you so long?



Well, I went up to the wonderfull state of Ohio to work on deer stands, feeders and stuff and just got back yesterday. Have not been on the web lately. 

Once I got on, I just started looking for what was causing all the smell!

By the way, dont know if you guys visit the trail cam threads or not but when you get a minute, go check out a thread I started about a monster 10 point I got a pick of last week. The body on that thing is insane for Ga. On the way to Ohio I stopped by our place in Ga and set up some cameras and on the way back thru I stopped and checked them and he was on one of them.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Snooks evidently loves the stink bait



Its just so hard to resist!!!!


----------

